# ¡capitas ha llegado a los 1.000 posts!



## aldonzalorenzo

Capitas, muchísimas felicidades. Esto es lo que se me ha ocurrido escribir (espero que se entienda):

Cáspita, capitas, cachorro cabizbajo.
Can de Castellón que camela al camarada, 
calcina al calmo con su caradura, 
cacarea camorra a la 'cata callando'.

Tus 'c_a_mments' calan un can capaz y 'c_a_mpetent',
que canta casi como Calamaro y Carreras 'c_a_mbined'
_C'mon, c'mon, c'mon (beibe)..._
¿Captas la canción?

_Amrilijapi tubillorfrén_
_Jopllucontinui uizas forelontaim._
*Japi uanzausen mésaches!!!* Capito?
(Caramba, qué caca de _'campasishon'_)


----------



## blasita

Jo, ¡qué ingeniosa eres, María! Yo, como que no lo voy a intentar, que seguro que me sale algo horrible ...

Quería ser de los primeros en felicitarte, capitas .  Ojalá te veamos por aquí compartiendo tus conocimientos por muchos, muchos años.

Un saludo.

Marisa


----------



## Namarne

Bueno, Capitas, como yo soy incapaz de escribir en ese idioma vuestro tan lindo y particular, tendré que felicitarte en vulgar romance... 

*¡ ¡ ¡ CONGRATULÉISHONS ! ! ! 
*​
Muchas felicidades por tus *MIL* primeros aportes, y que cumplas muchos miles más. 
Un abrazo,

Jordi


----------



## murciana

¡¡¡¡¡¡CAPITAS!!!!!!!!!!!! 
¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!!!!!! ...Que parece que mil se consiguen en un plis plas pero no eh...!!!!

un abrazo de murciana, desde murciadondeelsolhoynoviveperoesperoquemañanasí!!!


----------



## capitas

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Capitas, muchísimas felicidades. Esto es lo que se me ha ocurrido escribir (espero que se entienda):
> 
> Cáspita, capitas, cachorro cabizbajo.
> Can de Castellón que camela al camarada,
> calcina al calmo con su caradura,
> cacarea camorra a la 'cata callando'.
> 
> Tus 'c_a_mments' calan un can capaz y 'c_a_mpetent',
> que canta casi como Calamaro y Carreras 'c_a_mbined'
> _C'mon, c'mon, c'mon (beibe)..._
> ¿Captas la canción?
> 
> _Amrilijapi tubillorfrén_
> _Jopllucontinui uizas forelontaim._
> *Japi uanzausen mésaches!!!* Capito?
> (Caramba, qué caca de _'campasishon'_)


And the Nobel goes to: AldonzaLorenzo (Aldy for her friends)
Aim souri lijapi foritub ima ifrén, anso uovagüelmd baillor greitcom posichon. Itisan bilívbol de isinesllu cancompóun dosemar velas pouams.
Aisu eartu lluai onde servit atól.
Thank you.
Zanquiuve rimáche niguái.


----------



## capitas

blasita said:


> Jo, ¡qué ingeniosa eres, María! Yo, como que no lo voy a intentar, que seguro que me sale algo horrible ...
> 
> Quería ser de los primeros en felicitarte, capitas . Ojalá te veamos por aquí compartiendo tus conocimientos por muchos, muchos años.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Marisa


Muchísimas gracias, Blasita. 
Espero que sigas enseñándome tanto para poder compartirlo con los demas.


----------



## capitas

Namarne said:


> Bueno, Capitas, como yo soy incapaz de escribir en ese idioma vuestro tan lindo y particular, tendré que felicitarte en vulgar romance...
> 
> *¡ ¡ ¡ CONGRATULÉISHONS ! ! ! *​
> 
> Muchas felicidades por tus *MIL* primeros aportes, y que cumplas muchos miles más.
> Un abrazo,
> 
> Jordi


I was so sorry when I answerd Aldonza, for I already knew that some APPRECIATED strangers would be unable to understand our Inglis.
I can get you some praiv itlésons if you want .Rili-rili chip.
Muchísimas gracias, de corazón.
PD (por cierto, you use northern spelling. Here in the south we usually say CONGRATULEICHONS (llastu enfasáis)


----------



## capitas

murciana said:


> ¡¡¡¡¡¡CAPITAS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!!!!!! ...Que parece que mil se consiguen en un plis plas pero no eh...!!!!
> 
> un abrazo de murciana, desde murciadondeelsolhoynoviveperoesperoquemañanasí!!!


Muchísimasgraciasmurciaquehermosaeresaunquelluevayylecambienelnombre
ysellamesinmotivocasiningundiamurciadondevivelsol.
Muchísimas y apreciadas gracias, que a tí tequedan pocos ya!


----------



## Namarne

Oh, gracias por la corrección, Capitas.


----------



## donbill

I knew this was going to happen, capitas! And I knew it was going to happen soon! And now it has happened! And now I've got to do something about it publicly. So, here goes....*Congratulations!*

You are the epitome of perspicacity, acuity, camaraderie, etc., etc. *You always hit the head on the nail....or is it that you hit the nail on the head?* I can't remember! Anyway, just keep on posting!

Saludos


----------



## bondia

MOLTES FELIÇITATS!!!
                                 i, fins aviat, espero!


----------



## capitas

donbill said:


> I knew this was going to happen, capitas! And I knew it was going to happen soon! And now it has happened! And now I've got to do something about it publicly. So, here goes....*Congratulations!*
> 
> You are the epitome of perspicacity, acuity, camaraderie, etc., etc. *You always hit the head on the nail....or is it that you hit the nail on the head?* I can't remember! Anyway, just keep on posting!
> 
> Saludos


I have my head full of nails, so I wouldn't wander if I hit one of their heads with mine. (Anyway, for sure yours is harder. Sorry for trying it!).
It's you that we need for acuity, camaraderie, perspicacity and, how was the other word you made up? epitome?
I feel so heartily thankful to you, Don Bill.
Thankyou verymuch.
P.D. If it is not too much to ask: Can you understand the "Inglis" I spoke to Aldonzalorenzo?


----------



## capitas

bondia said:


> MOLTES FELIÇITATS!!!
> i, fins aviat, espero!


Moltes gracies!
Es un autentic plaer escoltar un extranger parlar-ne la nostra llengua!
Moltes feliçitats, Moltes feliçitats, Moltes feliçitats, Moltes feliçitats, Moltes feliçitats a tu pel's teus cinc-mil ! (cinc vegades més).
Thank you very much.
An authentic pleasure to "post" with you.


----------



## bondia

capitas said:


> Moltes gracies!
> Es un autentic plaer escoltar un extranger parlar-ne la nostra llengua!
> Moltes feliçitats, Moltes feliçitats, Moltes feliçitats, Moltes feliçitats, Moltes feliçitats a tu pel's teus cinc-mil ! (cinc vegades més).
> Thank you very much.
> An authentic pleasure to "post" with you.



Moltes gràcies!
Per cert, has escoltat un*a* extranger*a* parlar la nostra llengua, la qual considero com a meva desprès de 40 anys.
The pleasure is mine.
Salut!


----------



## donbill

capitas said:


> I have my head full of nails, so I wouldn't wander if I hit one of their heads with mine. (Anyway, for sure yours is harder. Sorry for trying it!).
> It's you that we need for acuity, camaraderie, perspicacity and, how was the other word you made up? epitome?
> I feel so heartily thankful to you, Don Bill.
> Thankyou verymuch.
> P.D. If it is not too much to ask: Can you understand the "Inglis" I spoke to Aldonzalorenzo?



Of course, I understand it. I just can't speak it!


----------



## Alma de cántaro

¡Felicidades Cápitas! Gracias por tus aportaciones.

Ai dontnóu ifái uilbi éibol tudú deseim suun bicos ai dontinven jaf faifjandred mésichis. Batái uud laik deitu richda jailével ofyórs.

Un abrazo,

Pedro
PD: Aijafjad detáimof mailaif raitin disuéi!


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Alma de cántaro said:


> PD: Aijafjad detáimof mailaif raitin disuéi!


 
Pues... biquerful, cositis evais: yulneverestop fromnaoon... ai asuryu


----------



## capitas

Alma de cántaro said:


> ¡Felicidades Cápitas! Gracias por tus aportaciones.
> 
> Ai dontnóu ifái uilbi éibol tudú deséim suun bicos ai dontinven jaf faifjandred mésichis. Batái uud laik deitu richtda jailével ofyórs.
> 
> Un abrazo,
> 
> Pedro
> PD: Aijafjad detáimof mailaif raitin disuéi!


Zanquiú verimachin did, Pedralmadecantaro= Pitaveisoul.
ifiustik tuit llulguetu coman dis langüich. Llurduinguit verigüel.
Gouslo uli; Ifiu kiponspikinit foralontaim, llulgueta gedeik.
Muchas gracias, de verdad (¡Que alivio, eh!). Tienes menos mensajes pero de mucho más nivel. Sigue así.
Un abrazo: (ajag)
PD. Eeeh, yugotit? aimolso javin detai movmai laif !


----------



## murciana

Plis, dont tel mi de next zin güil bi raitin in _spanglis_, bicos it is lo último que queda... dis is veri fani!!!… as aldonza ses, it is como un virus


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

murciana said:


> Plis, dont tel mi de next zin güil bi raitin in _spanglis_, bicos it is lo último que queda... dis is veri fani!!!… as aldonza ses, it is *como un virus*


 
Aididentseievairus, aisede vais, e *vais*: dullugetit?


----------



## bondia

capitas said:


> detai movmai laif ! [/COLOR]



Mitu.. Aynevafel diswey be4


----------



## capitas

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Aididentseievairus, aisede vais, e *vais*: dullugetit?


Murcian: avais, as Aldy ses, is somcinbad llouiu suali du, dou llu chuden. (vicio, en español) 
Aldy, plisbi peishent güizma ifrens. Deijavenpractis forsacha lontáim.
Aigüijav tu zankevriguan deefordeiar meikin tu spikauar madertong.
Murcian, camón, llourgue tinón verigüel.
Zankiue guein.
PD. Ail nevaspik espanglis.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

capitas said:


> Aldy, plisbi peishent güizma ifrens. Deijavenpractis forsacha lontáim.
> Aigüijav tu zankevriguan deefordeiar meikin tu spikauar madertong.


Lles, lles, *queipaitas*: lluar-rait. Sori. Aididentuant tuofényor fréns. Deiar rilirili naispipol, trainberijart tuespik laikuidu. 
Foristans, javyusin *bondaia*? Sijas rilimeidanefor; sijaschas uanmisteic, sijasriten "be4" anitsudbi "bifor" batis olrait.


----------



## capitas

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Lles, lles, *queipitas*: lluar-rait. Sori. Aididentuant tuofényor fréns. Deiar rilirili naispipol, trainberijart tuespik laikuidu.
> Foristans, javyusin *bondaia*? Sijas rilimeidanefor; sijaschas uanmisteic, sijasriten "be4" anitsudbi "bifor" batis olrait.


Itisllas amatarov taim! Bipeishan!
Zankiu verimach, Bondia (Not Bondaia). Aimverija pitu sí llurperfectco mandav 4(for) languaches: Inglis, Spanis, Català andis "staf" güirtokin!.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

capitas said:


> Bondia (Not Bondaia).


*Bondaia*, plis, lludatardenativ espikin: jaubudyu pronauns *bondia* ininglis?
Aitelllu disis beri importantformi. Traitubi obyectif, plis.


----------



## capitas

aldonzalorenzo said:


> *Bondaia*, plis, lludatardenativ espikin: jaubudyu pronauns *bondia* ininglis?
> Aitelllu disis beri importantformi. Traitubi obyectif, plis.


Bondia (pronauns [bon'dia]) is CATALAN, notinglis.
Itsmai parian craifa guontu, craifa guontu, craifaguontu.
itsmai poin: capitopuá.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

capitas said:


> Bondia (pronauns [bon'dia]) is CATALAN, notinglis.
> Itsmai parian craifa guontu, craifa guontu, craifaguontu.
> itsmai poin: capitopuá.


 
ok, bondiaincatalan, an... bondaia ininglis: isenit bondia?
Itsmailaif... dontllu forguet! Itsmailaif... itneberends!


----------



## bondia

capitas said:


> Bondia (pronauns [bon'dia]) is CATALAN, notinglis.
> Itsmai parian craifa guontu, craifa guontu, craifaguontu.
> itsmai poin: capitopuá.



Datsrite, maineim is CATALÀ, notinglis, Aldo. 
Itsyur wot, capitas? Aimlost!


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

bondia said:


> Datsrite, maineim is CATALÀ, notinglis, Aldo.


Lles, lles, ainou datiscatala. Bat, plisssssss! dontgiv derisontu*capitas*. Ai'dlaikyu tuzinkitouver eguen: jaubud llu rid deuor *bondia* ininglis? Dont telmi datiitisnot *bondaia*!


----------



## capitas

bondia said:


> Datsrite Dats rait, maineim is CATALÀ, notinglis, Aldo.
> Itsyur wot, capitas? Aimlost!


It is mai pari (parti in americanínglis) an ai crai if a uont tu....(llas tuansa AldO).


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

capitas said:


> It is mai pari (parti in americanínglis) an ai crai if a uont tu....(llas tuansa AldO).


 
No, ¡no vale! El acento americano nos confunde a todos, plissssss. Un poco de seriedad, muchacho.
Ainou itsyorparti, ainouit: sori. Aibi egudgue'l fromnauon, aiasuryu.


----------



## bondia

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Lles, lles, ainou datiscatala. Bat, plisssssss! dontgiv derisontu*capitas*. Ai'dlaikyu tuzinkitouver eguen: jaubud llu rid deuor *bondia* ininglis? Dont telmi datiitisnot *bondaia*!




Gudnait, aigivup


----------



## bondia

aldonzalorenzo said:


> No, ¡no vale! El acento americano nos confunde a todos, plissssss. Un poco de seriedad, muchacho.
> Eso! Eso! ¡La seriedad es lo nuestro!
> 
> Ainou itsyorparti, ainouit: sori. Aibi egudgue'l fromnauon, aiasuryu.


That'll be the day


----------



## donbill

aldonzalorenzo said:


> No, ¡no vale! El acento americano nos confunde a todos, plissssss. Un poco de seriedad, muchacho.
> Ainou itsyorparti, ainouit: sori. Aibi egudgue'l fromnauon, aiasuryu.



¿¿¿Hay algún problema con el acento americano???

ai don cinc so!


----------



## capitas

Thank you all!
It has really been the time of my laugh!
(ivendon bilis lerning!) Noproblem uizllur amaricanacsen!


----------



## murciana

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Aididentseievairus, aisede vais, e *vais*: dullugetit?


 
o mai diar!!! ai am rili _pero_ rili rili sorri... jau cud ai meik sach a misteik!!!!! of cors, of cors... ai got it _por fin_... vais _y no_ vairus!!! for god seik!!! _en qué estaría yo_ zínkin!!!



capitas said:


> It is mai *pari (parti in americanínglis)* an ai crai if a uont tu....(llas tuansa AldO).


 
Bueno bueno bueno... dis güos incrédibol, ósom, ai jav no güords... yu shud si the tu tiardrops folin from mai ais... jua jua jua
(capitas, por Dios, separa las palabras por lo menos... )


----------



## capitas

murciana said:


> o mai diar!!! ai am rili _pero_ rili rili sorri... jau cud ai meik sach a misteik!!!!! of cors, of cors... ai got it _por fin_... vais _y no_ vairus!!! for god seik!!! _en qué estaría yo_ zínkin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno bueno bueno... dis güos incrédibol, ósom, ai jav no güords... yu shud si the tu tiardrops folin from mai ais... jua jua jua
> (capitas, por Dios, separa las palabras por lo menos... )


Datisol soa song, isenit?
Tirdrops kifolinon maijed (maiais),... Captiopuá.
Asaitoliu, disis detaimov mai *laaaaaaf .*
Itudbi tuisiif aise pareit deguorspro perli. Noupein! Güifgara safer! Noiupein!
PD. ¿ósom? What kind of a language is that? Ju dullu zinyur fulin! What does it mean?
Ahhh, O:som. Zotiu meidirap. Maibrein istaied.


----------



## murciana

capitas said:


> PD. ¿ósom? What kind of a language is that? Ju dullu zinyur fulin! What does it mean?
> Ahhh, O:som. Zotiu meidirap. Maibrein istaied.


yu ar sach an inteliyent gai! ai apoloyais for forgetin de tu dots (como diría una amiga: "tú sí que eres awesome!" )

P.D. Meibi a modereitor wud laik to crieit a niu forum for dis niu langüich jiji

Gud nait!


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

donbill said:


> ¿¿¿Hay algún problema con el acento americano??? ai don cinc so!


No, no. Ofcors derisnotproblem. Itischas datji, capitas, jastusei uenji'siusinamericanaccent. Ifnot, itisimposiboltuanderstán.
An...donbil, plis, plis, plis (asaisi datbondiajasgivenap): canyutelas, asaniglisespikinnativ, jau budllupronauns *bondia*ininglis??



murciana said:


> capitas, por Dios, separa las palabras por lo menos...


Aiagri uizdis: capitas, itisberiberi dificaltuanderstán yu.
Foristans, aidontanderestán denext tusentenses: 


capitas said:


> Noupein! Güifgara safer! Noiupein!
> Zotiu meidirap.


 
Aizin uioljadde taimofaurlaf: ZANKS CAPITAS!


----------



## murciana

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Foristans, aidontanderestán denext tusentenses:


 
Aldounsa, if ai anderstúd _capitas_ (o cómo se diga jiji) correctli and ai am rait… den ai güil jav tu ad a niu langüich tu mai curriculum:

_No pain! We’ve gotta suffer! No pain!_
_Thought you made a rap!_

Bat dis is not _vida_… _Señor, cuánto padecer_…


----------



## Namarne

murciana said:


> den ai güil jav tu ad a niu langüich tu mai curriculum:


Uich-Wan? Chai-nis?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

murciana said:


> Aldounsa, if ai anderstúd _capitas_ (o cómo se diga jiji) correctli and ai am rait… den ai güil jav tu ad a niu langüich tu mai curriculum:
> _No pain! We’ve gotta suffer! No pain!_
> _Thought you made a rap!_


Oooh! Aisi! Güifgara safer! = _We’ve gotta suffer! _Zenkiu Murciana. Asaised, deproblemis datcapitas dasentseidatji's espikinuizamericanacsen... 
Amnoteuich anaicantgués.
Murciana, ¡te llevas el premio en interpretación! (de chino o lo que sea que estemos hablando).


----------



## murciana

Namarne said:


> Uich-Wan? Chai-nis?


 


aldonzalorenzo said:


> (de chino o lo que sea que estemos hablando).


 
¡¡¡Ahí voy!!! (pronúnciese la _t_ a la inglesa) :
Pueis entounceis tendreimous kei pounerlei un noumbrei a estei nueivou idiouma...


----------



## capitas

murciana said:


> Aldounsa, if ai anderstúd _capitas_ (o cómo se diga jiji) correctli and ai am rait… den ai güil jav tu ad a niu langüich tu mai curriculum:
> 
> _No pain! We’ve gotta suffer! No pain!_
> _Thought you made a rap!_
> 
> Bat dis is not _vida_… _Señor, cuánto padecer_…


 
Murcian, ten poins
Mugsianne, diis puá.
Llunier ligotit, but didnjitit:
_No pain! We’ve gotta suffer! No pain! (perfetlirrait)_
_Thought you made a rap! it up (itsam ericanpron uniéinshon dat confiusiu : meid ir ap (Weik ir ap bifóiu gougou ......Capitopuá))_
_Bata rilirili (Aldi's uord) gudtrai. Ail suporiu when applain forior "inglis" diploma_ (itisde neimav aurniu languich jiji (murciana's uord).
Aim zinkingav startingtu rait the "Chortgram maringlis course".
Güiliu oljelpmi tududat? Piliiiiis?
From DCD (Dicionario capinglisico de dudas, Dauscapitisinglisdichionari):
*Piliíis*: Enfátican coloquial pronunsieichon for Plis: "por favor". Noutde acsénon decerdai.
Ch-Sh. Bouzar armirid (american pron.) pronaunseichons: Church-shain chain- Iglesia-brillar-brillar. Slaitlifor maluiz SH: Shain vs chain.
*Pari-Parti*. Asitjapens in English, in Inglis (nout capitalai), natives pikers brain place de "ti" uerderis aner, andisis samzing dat nonativespikers cantan derstán.
Samjel puilbia prisieirid (amerpron.)


----------



## donbill

aldonzalorenzo said:


> An...donbil, plis, plis, plis (asaisi datbondiajasgivenap): canyutelas, asaniglisespikinnativ, jau budllupronauns *bondia*ininglis??



Yo lo digo en portugués brasileño: "bom dia". ¿Debería cambiar la pronunciación?


----------



## capitas

donbill said:


> Yo lo digo en portugués brasileño: "bom dia". ¿Debería cambiar la pronunciación?


In Català, it's pronounced: b+first vowel like  pond+n+d+ second vowels like dear. Bon-día, may Aldi like it or not


----------



## bondia

capitas said:


> In Català, it's pronounced: b+first vowel like  pond+n+d+ second vowels like dear. Bon-día, may Aldi like it or not



Aldi's a Spanish speaker (or at least she was until yesterday's posts, now I wonder.
 Last night I dreamt in Spanglish, got up and spoke to my bi-lingual (català/castellà) dog in Spanglish.. Just worried about when my Catalan husband arrives home from a trip later today...


----------



## romarsan

¡Felices 1011, Capitas!


----------



## capitas

romarsan said:


> ¡Felices 1011, Capitas!


Thankyou very much. I hope to get to your 7.000, and also to not have hurt you with our stone-throw.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

capitas said:


> Aim zinkingav startingtu rait the "Chortgram maringlis course". Güiliu oljelpmi tududat? Piliiiiis?


Evrizinsgoteprais: JAUMACH?



donbill said:


> Yo lo digo en portugués brasileño: "bom dia". ¿Debería cambiar la pronunciación?


Aisi, *donbil*, aisi: yudontuán tucontradict capitas ‘cosjisllorfrén (orisitperjaps ‘cosjiljitllorjeduizeneil?). Anaidont nouuatjapend tu*bondia*: siuasmaifrén… 
Batdontanser, dontanser, aidontriliquer, maideshishon ismeid: al lukforjelp fromdiausaid…
*Plisplis, llu!!, lles, llu!!,** Inglisespikinperson!!!, NATIF!!!,* llu, deferstjuridsdis ananderstáns maipetishon: javmersionmi ansolvmaidaut, dontlivmi alón… 
OLor, airilirilinidefrenliján!!
Disismaicuestion: jaubudllu pronauns _*bondia*_ inInglis?? Aimin, jaubudllu ridit?? Itsanimportancuestionformi, noquidin. Derselot ingueim (en juego), biguininuizmaiona’. Annotisdat aidontjav énizin eguensdeCatalonianlangüich, ascapitas simstuinsinueit: uanovmai granfadersuasCatalonian. Amchasluquinfordetruz.
Plis, teikllortaim batbisinsir anoyectif. Cenkselot.


----------



## capitas

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Evrizinsgoteprais: JAUMACH?
> 
> 
> Disismaicuestion: jaubudllu pronauns _*bondia*_ inInglis?? .


Iris rilirilisi:
"Bondia" is català, anininglis (tru English)...




They just say "GUDMÓNING"



Notmachnouing avinglish forastuden laikiú.... Aispectidmor....


----------



## donbill

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Disismaicuestion: jaubudllu pronauns _*bondia*_ inInglis??



Entonces, ya que es una pregunta tan importante, voy a decirte que aquí en el sur de los Estados Unidos, diríamos: _'báhndiuh' báhn-di-uh. 'di-uh'_ se parece a _'dear'_ de los británicos que no tienen suficiente energía como para pronunciar bien. Pero aquí no somos nada perezosos ni pusilánimes como ellos, así que pronunciamos la _'r'_ como debería ser pronunciada, con la debida fuerza retrofleja y hasta con cierto gruñido salvaje. ¡Así sea!


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

capitas said:


> They just say "GUDMÓNING"






capitas said:


> Notmachnouing avinglish forastuden laikiú.... Aispectidmor....


Guat? Dullluespectidmor ofmi? Aisi, aisi. Llujavchein mifor Marsiana, 'cossi'ljelpyu uizyorCapitinglis forfri. Okei, aianderstán.
Bat, letmitel llusamzin biforol disends: itisrili difical tuanderestányu. Aidú bicosits maimadertón; bat... guatabaut diaders? Llused deiaryorfréns, an amsurdei cantrid olllujavriten.
Letmiaskdem: canyutelmi uederornot llujav anderestán postnamber44? Reisyorján ifyujavanderestud evrizin. Si capitas? Peiatenshon tuMarsianasuors: sisecleva gue'l.


donbill said:


> Entonces, ya que es una pregunta tan importante, voy a decirte que aquí en el sur de los Estados Unidos, diríamos: _'báhndiuh' báhn-di-uh. 'di-uh'_ se parece a _'dear'_ de los británicos que no tienen suficiente energía como para pronunciar bien.


Zenksdonbil: lluvseivd mailaif.


----------



## murciana

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Letmiaskdem: canyutelmi uederornot llujav anderestán postnamber44? Reisyorján ifyujavanderestud evrizin.


 
Of cors ai anderstúd evrizin! ai am alredi bailigual, ai controul dis niu langüich complítli; guat did yu igspect?


----------



## Peterdg

Tarde, como siempre . 

Pero también de mi parte: felicidades por tus 1000 posts, siempre valiosos.

Peter

EDIT: 
Y ahora que acabo de leer le resto del hilo, ya no estoy tan seguro de la última parte


----------



## bondia

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Anaidont nouuatjapend tu*bondia[/Cenkselot.[/FONT]*


*

Nussinjapend tu urfrend bondia, aimstilurfrén. Wai imaik faivzousand anyudongivme azred? tankiucapitas fo unanonlicongratuleishon*


----------



## capitas

Peterdg said:


> Tarde, como siempre .
> 
> Pero también de mi parte: felicidades por tus 1000 posts, siempre valiosos.
> 
> Peter
> 
> EDIT:
> Y ahora que acabo de leer le resto del hilo, ya no estoy tan seguro de la última parte


Thank you very much (what an effort in writing proper English!)
Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena.
Disjavbin maiveribestposts evariten, Aisuer!


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

bondia said:


> Nussinjapend tu urfrend *bondia*, aimstilurfrén. Wai imaik faivzousand anyudongivme azred? tankiucapitas fo unanonlicongratuleishon


 
Sori, bondia: llur rait!! Lluar MAIFRÉN. Anis trú aidident opena zredfor llu: aidident rialais.
Batai jop datguen uigo tuCile tugedertuvisitOldy evrizín uilbi olraiteguén


----------

